# Anyone remember the 2 pups on Europuppy reserved for Kevin?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Isn't that just the most special "breeder" _ever ????? :yuck:_


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

It is so worrying to think what will happen to these 28 puppies. I see they have 7 month old puppies for sale and the prices they are charging are so high. Wellbred hip scored eye tested puppies from dogs in the UK are selling for betweeen £650 and £750 and these would probably be show quality puppies! Annef


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm confused. Is this our old friend White Dove from the USA again?


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh my goodness, those websites make me feel really sick. Who are these people?! 

How can you add a puppy to your 'shopping cart' and then choose a shipping method??! It's a DOG, not a bloody book from Amazon. 

And why are they so expensive?


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I'm confused. Is this our old friend White Dove from the USA again?


Yep, it is - this is their latest incarnation - Goldenretrieverpuppies4u.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Marleys mummy said:


> Oh my goodness, those websites make me feel really sick. Who are these people?!
> 
> How can you add a puppy to your 'shopping cart' and then choose a shipping method??! It's a DOG, not a bloody book from Amazon.
> 
> And why are they so expensive?


Because the same people who are impressed with a white/creme/platinum/bleached coat as the main quality for breeding usually also like to brag about how much they've paid, and don't like all of that silly questioning that responsible breeders like to do....:no:

Lana


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bender said:


> Because the same people who are impressed with a white/creme/platinum/bleached coat as the main quality for breeding usually also like to brag about how much they've paid, and don't like all of that silly questioning that responsible breeders like to do....:no:
> 
> Lana


 
And don't forget, these are the people who single handedly introduced the English "creme" Golden Retievers to the US. :doh:
Yeah, right. I had an import before the idea of making money off the reproductive parts of dogs was even a twinkle in their black eyes...


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

I almost bred to person who sells "english creams" on europuppy. We made a deal (bitch really fits into my dogs pedigree) and when the breeder told me that has reservations from US, from cream bitch (and horrible thing is that my dog is cream also) and that the rest of the puppies will end up on "dealer" sale I was furious  Of course I didn't breed to her! It's better for her if she doesn't come close to me again!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

My aunt was looking into buying a puppy and asked me if I've heard of these "breeders." 

I said, no, lemme get back to you.

Thank GAWD I checked here first. Good lord! 

I love this website (which I'm convinced is THEIRS) they have this WARNING to potential puppy buyers! 

http://www.whitedgoldenretrievers.com/beware.htm

Uhhhh... :uhoh: Yeah.

Anyway, thank you for posting this thread... It could have saved my aunt and her family from future heartbreak.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Those people are totally disgusting!:yuck: They claim to be such WONDERFUL breeders, and offer their dogs such a wonderful Ranch to live on...all of course "hand raised"!! YEAH RIGHT!!! How they continue to do this, I will never understand, with all the different names they use.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> My aunt was looking into buying a puppy and asked me if I've heard of these "breeders."
> 
> I said, no, lemme get back to you.
> 
> ...


 
Yep. They have several names. White Dove. White D. White Duck. There is a thread here devoted to them and it cites all of their identities.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Yep. They have several names. White Dove. White D. White Duck. There is a thread here devoted to them and it sites all of their identities.


 Why would they have all these different names, though? Because ONE website would have HUNDREDS of puppies for sale, and that might look a bit suspicious? :yuck:


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I love this website (which I'm convinced is THEIRS) they have this WARNING to potential puppy buyers!
> 
> http://www.whitedgoldenretrievers.com/beware.htm
> 
> ...


Yep, that's one of theirs. They also have whiteduckgoldenretrievers.com, whitedoveranch.com, fly.to/whitedove and one I found by accident goldenretrieverpuppies4u2.com (this one isn't complete but they may be saving it). According to a registrant search, they own somewhere around 11 domain names.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I even came across their website here in Canada....they were advertising on Kijiji.


----------



## sandyhp (Jan 21, 2008)

I wish I had seen this forum long before I purchased my Duncan (from WD)........I would not be going through what I am right now.......on a daily basis I watch poor Duncan struggle to get up, struggle to finish a half a block walk that he SO wanted to go on.....it is just breaking my heart. Each day I think he will NOT be able to get up at all, but he comes around. We have the seizures under control and also the pain but at times he just lays there and groans and barks.....is he in pain? I just don't know. 

He is 4 years old and looks and acts like he is a senior dog. UC Davis says it is a genetic neuromuscular disease....prognosis unknown.....other than his coordination will worsen with time. The symptoms are mostly identical to sensory ataxic neuropathy discovered in Swedish goldens. 

I wouldn't trade him for the world. He's a sweet wonderful goofy boy who I will lose much too soon. And I have to remember that if I had not purchased him he might not be alive today. 

WD is still in business because people like myself wrongly think that if you pay good money for a pup then obviously it should be a good healthy dog. (And no I don't want to be able to say I paid LOTS of money for this "English Creme" dog). Yes, they have LOTS of dogs, hence the numerous names of their "kennel"......X amount of dogs per kennel.....probably a way around animal control licensing in their county. 

Well that's my two cents...................................


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

sandyhp said:


> I wish I had seen this forum long before I purchased my Duncan (from WD)........I would not be going through what I am right now.......on a daily basis I watch poor Duncan struggle to get up, struggle to finish a half a block walk that he SO wanted to go on.....it is just breaking my heart. Each day I think he will NOT be able to get up at all, but he comes around. We have the seizures under control and also the pain but at times he just lays there and groans and barks.....is he in pain? I just don't know.
> 
> He is 4 years old and looks and acts like he is a senior dog. UC Davis says it is a genetic neuromuscular disease....prognosis unknown.....other than his coordination will worsen with time. The symptoms are mostly identical to sensory ataxic neuropathy discovered in Swedish goldens.
> 
> ...


Omg, Sandy... your post absolutely broke my heart! I will be keeping sweet Duncan (love the name, btw) in my thoughts and prayers. 

"Breeders" like this make human beings look bad.


----------



## sandyhp (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you.

And my apologies to everyone....I kind of took the post about WD and ran with it.....my frustration level overcomes my manners at times. :doh:

Sandy


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

sandyhp said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And my apologies to everyone....I kind of took the post about WD and ran with it.....my frustration level overcomes my manners at times. :doh:
> 
> Sandy


Sandy, I have no problem with you doing that at all. It's good for people to hear about the problems that WD is producing and seemingly, ignoring. *hugs* to you and Duncan


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

**sigh**

http://www.europuppy.com/dog_for_sale/golden_retriever_12112.html

http://www.europuppy.com/dog_for_sale/golden_retriever_12113.html

He must have sold a few of those 7 month old puppies to be able to afford the $4700 he just shelled out for these two.


----------

